# A slightly mucky pup



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

uhhh.... _slightly_?  

She looked like she had a good roll.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG that is the funniest dirtiest pup I have ever seen just brilliant way to go Reeva:appl::You_Rock_ whooo you have made my day look forward to seeing you on Thursday when I am sure you will be all clean and sweet smelling


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that Mud on her tongue? I have never seen such a muddy dog, how long does it take to get her clean? 
I bet she had lots of fun!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That is a lot of mud!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's what being a golden is all about, mud, mud, glorious mud!!


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like you added mud for the photo at first I thought it was a chocolate lab....


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have never seen a muddier dog, NEVER!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow...a good time was had! Lucky to have a mum that let's it happen, takes pictures and enjoys the moment.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Seriously. HOW do you get all that mud off and how long DOES it take???

I mean only her eyeballs don't have mud.

That is just incredible!!!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Omg lol most muddiest golden


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG! I can't let Miss Bonnie see this, she loves mudding too.......but has no idea how to get THAT muddy!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Time for a water hose! Love to see them all happy and muddy. So worth the clean up time!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow...one mucky puppy for sure. I hope her fun was commensurate with the mess!!! 

Hope the stream was deep enough for a whole body dunk!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

That is hilarious. Looks just like how I did coming out of a volcano mud bath haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

I can relate. Here is a photo of the kiddie pool before Kazoo soaked in it



And after...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Those photos are too funny!!! Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Boondox said:


> I can relate. Here is a photo of the kiddie pool before Kazoo soaked in it
> 
> 
> 
> And after...


That's hysterical! Did you get a pic of the dog?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> We took Quinn & Reeva over the fields this morning, lovely day sun was shining, the fields were dry - or so we thought. Reeva who can sniff out a muddy puddle from a field away managed to find the only muddy puddle in the place - and the end result was this. :doh:


I have not laughed so hard in a long time, oh my did she ever have fun!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

People pay a lot of money for a Mud Bath like that. Think of all the money Reeva just saved you!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL! I have seen a lot of great photos lately but this one has to be the best!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Reever you missed a spot, I can see a clean spot of fur at the back of your head


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Unfortunately the stream wasn't deep enough - only cleaned her paws, and although I always have a curse when she does it, can't help but laugh - well except when we got home I didn't shut the door properly and she got into the kitchen, and a few shakes later and the cupboards that were cream were spotted.:doh:

Thankfully she scrubs up well and it doesn't take that long to clean her up


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

goldensmum said:


> Unfortunately the stream wasn't deep enough - only cleaned her paws, and although I always have a curse when she does it, can't help but laugh - well except when we got home I didn't shut the door properly and she got into the kitchen, and a few shakes later and the cupboards that were cream were spotted.:doh:
> 
> Thankfully she scrubs up well and it doesn't take that long to clean her up


Ha ha! I hope you got a picture of the cupboards. Tucker did that once--I thought I had him thoroughly rinsed off and let him in, he shook, and I realized he wasn't all that clean. :uhoh:


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Respect!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh My!!! That made my morning!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, that is one very muddy pup. Don't think I've seen one as muddy as Reeva before. 

Must have been a total blast!

So sorry about your cupboards. I had a dog that was covered in mud one time. Put her in the Bathtub, huge mistake on my part. Mud all over the bathroom walls....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Just had to come back for another look:bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

So funny! Looks like a great time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Just had to come back for another look:bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao::roflmao:


Tracey, you have been warned - but we won't go over that field before we leave on Thursday - I promise:curtain:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

haha....I had to come back for another look too and still laughed out loud


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Had to show the "slightly" mucky pup to my husband! So funny!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Next time - and there probably will be a next time I will try and video her, can't promise pictures of the cupboards though, because I will make sure the door is shut


----------

